# Angeln am Bottschlotter See...



## Carp4Fun (6. Juli 2005)

Hi,

Hat jemand von euch vielleicht schon Erfahrungen an dem oben ganannten See nahe Bosbüll (Nordfriesland) gemacht? Gibt es dort Besonderheiten etc., die zu beachten wären? Ich habe vor, im August für mehrere Tage zum Karpfenangeln zu fahren, habe bisher allerdings zu wenig aktuelle Infos über dieses Gewässer.

Also wenn jemand von euch dieses Gewässer kennt oder schonmal was gehört hat, bitte melden!

Tight Lines
Carp4Fun


----------



## HAL9000 (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Bottschlotter See...*

Hallo carp4fun,
zum Karpfenangeln kann ich dir nichts sagen,da ich es selber nicht praktiziere.Allerdings habe ich letztens von einem Freund gehört,das ein Karpfenangler einen ordentlichen 15 Pfünder hatte.Ich habe allerdings keine Ahnung wo und worauf er den gefangen hat.
Ich bin ab und zu mal zum Nachtangeln am Großen Bottschlotter See.Da fangen wir meist Barsch und Aal.
Auf dem kleinen See gehe ich gerne mit dem Belly Boat los.Hier fische ich dann mit Kunstköder auf Barsch oder Zander.

Gruß aus Flensburg Thor


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Bottschlotter See...*

Hallo Thor,

Erstmal danke für die schnelle Antwort!

Mich würde auch interessieren, wie das sonst so aussieht an diesem See. Hab z.B. gelesen, dass es ein "Surferparadies" sein soll... Gibt es damit Probleme und ist überhaupt viel Trouble an dem See, oder gibt es dort auch ein paar schöne Ecken, an denen man seine Ruhe findet? Wie hoch ist der Angeldruck deiner Meinung nach? Wie sieht es dort aus mit der Ufervegetation; -typische Marschlandschaft "ohne" Bewuchs, oder auch geschützte Bereiche? Leider habe ich keine brauchbaren Bilder im Netz gefunden... 
Also wenn dir noch was einfällt, schreib einfach! Bin über jede erdenkliche Info dankbar! 

Gruß Sascha


----------



## Birger (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Bottschlotter See...*

Der Bottschlotter See ist nur sehr flach, maximal 1,6m. Das macht aber im Bezug aufs Angeln nichts, sollen ja viele Zander und Karpfen drin sein. 
Guck mal hier: http://www.umweltdaten.landsh.de/public/seen/seenanzeige.php?iseenr=0041&smodus=long


----------



## Carp4Fun (6. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Bottschlotter See...*

Hallo Birger,

Auf diese Info war ich auch schon gestoßen. In Bezug auf die Größe ist er wirklich sehr flach, was meiner Meinung nach für die Karpfen (und ihre Zuwachsraten ) aber kein Nachteil ist.
Ich kann mir allerdings kaum vorstellen, dass die Zander wirklich begeistert sind von diesem Umstand, zumal ich auch nicht glaube, dass dort ein kiesiger Untergrund vorzufinden ist. Aber das soll mich auch nicht weiter stören, eigentlich möchte ich ja primär die Karpfen auf die Matte legen...:g 

Trotzdem vielen Dank und Petri Heil!

PS: Bei deiner Signatur könnte man glatt neidisch werden! #r  

Carp4Fun


----------



## Blauortsand (7. Juli 2005)

*AW: Angeln am Bottschlotter See...*

In den Bottschlotter Seen ist aufjedenfall ganz gut Zander besetzt und schöne Barsche sind auch drin habe da auch schon ein paar gefangen! Die Karpfenangler mit denen ich da bislang geschnakt habe waren auch alle zufrieden mit dem Gewässer ist aber eher nicht meine Liga!
Auch einige Gute Fische werden wohl jedes Jahr gefangen Zander wie Karpfen auch Aaltechnisch soll es da recht gut sein!


----------



## Fish_Hunter1995 (5. April 2013)

*AW: Angeln am Bottschlotter See...*

Hallo angelfreunde,
Kennt ihr das sogenannte zanderloch ?
Wie sind eure Erfahrungen dort auf (Zander, Barsch oder beim feedern)?


----------

